

Ask HN: Bill Gates or Steve Jobs? Who do you hire first for your start-up? - cdgreen1


======
JCB_K
Bill Gates. Seems like a much easier guy to get along with, and eventhough
Steve Jobs's vision and ideas are great, it doesn't really make sense to hire
someone for the vision: you should have that yourself.

------
gnosis
<http://img576.imageshack.us/img576/430/microsoftg.jpg>

------
davepm
Gates. Because if you take Jobbs, then whatever you make will be painted
white, made shiny, and the price doubled.

------
us
This should have been a poll. I prefer Jobs style.

